# Advice needed



## jeremyboyce (Sep 3, 2013)

Help.
I will probably be moving to Davao city to run our new office there. I need advice as to where to meet other ex-pats, where should one play Golf, where to live, etc etc.
I am an Ex-Zimbabwean, born and bred, (ran my own company there)68 yrs old and single. Also a great Rugby fan, .......and cricket. I am now living in South Africa having left Zim when Bob started taking over the farms. From the kettle into the fire !!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Jeremy,

I think we have a few members in that general area that just might have some ideas for you before long.
Also, I moved your post to this part of the page where it will be visible for a longer time hopefully...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

did you try users group in yahoo and Google? there are some there...


----------

